# Baxtergate



## del69a (Oct 30, 2008)

Hi all
Is there anyone out there who sailed on the Baxtergate who might remember Bosun Charlie Ross, born in Singapore and Lived in Liverpool?

Thanks


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

Welcome aboard from East Yorkshire.
I hope someone in the crew will be able to help.
Find your way around and enjoy the trip.


----------

